# Minato Arisato vs. Tatsuya Suou



## Dark Evangel (Mar 26, 2013)

The most overrated Persona protagonist aka Minato Arisato.

vs.

The most badass Persona protagonist aka Tatsuya Suou.


Who win this match?


----------



## Huntring (Mar 26, 2013)

Tatsuya is universal.

Minato doesn't even touch planetary.

Why would you make this knowing the result?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 26, 2013)

making a thread to oppose some random fanbase you could make a thread about this guy vs some other universal entity and their opinion wouldn't change for the better.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, that's great and wonderful, and they're idiots... but why make it here?

Where nobody believes that.

And there will be no debate or even any potential for jokes.

Or potential for anything really.


----------



## Asune (Mar 26, 2013)

DE. All your threads suck. Stop doing them


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Besides, the universe arcana is just that. The universe.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2013)

too bad it's good for nothing

Other than sealing Nyx

Not even sealing Nyx

Sealing the guy that makes Nyx do stuff rather than lounge around on her ass.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Except the Universe can be used for anything. Sealing Nyx was just one thing it can do.

It's so powerful it doesn't have a physical form or a sign like the other Arcana. Besides, It's stated iun the official Persona fanbook that Nyx is older then Philemon and Nyarly, anyhow.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2013)

>official
>fanbook

Do you mean the artbook? Cause I'm pretty sure there's only art and concepts in those.

there's a problem here.

And being older =/= being stronger.

And if the universe was so godly it'd not be restricted to such a shitty outcome.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Nyx's presence in the ancient past as stated in the book is what allowed the collective unconcious to exist, allowing Philemon, Nyarly, and Izanami to exist.

Just Sayin.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd like some source on that, cause that totally contradicts

everything


----------



## ironherc (Mar 26, 2013)

Dark Evangel said:


> Because of the idiotic Persona 3 and Persona 4 fanbase says otherwise. They also believe Minato is the strongest Persona user ever and his Universe Arcana makes him a universe buster. These guys wouldn't believe how much stronger Persona users are in P1 and P2 and keeps implying Minato and Yu are stronger especially against the likes of Tatsuya, Maya, and Maki.




hey! P4 is the only one i played (planning to play the rest later on). But the reason of making this thread is dumb. It's like making a goku vs superman thread here because the dbz fanbase can't stop wanking their favorite franchise


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 26, 2013)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Nyx's presence in the ancient past as stated in the book is what allowed the collective unconcious to exist, allowing Philemon, Nyarly, and Izanami to exist.
> 
> Just Sayin.



No you are messing things,first of all,the Nyx from the others games is different from the nyx persona 3 fights,in persona 3 its only her avatar that would bring the fall,also she is only related with others god like thanatos,moraei sisters ad some others,but NEVER was said officialy she was related to the ones you cited.you can only claim universal/multiversal the true Nyx(not the avatar ofcourse) that is even a high level demon in Noctourn;but she doesn't appear in persona 3 on her true form


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

yes, she does.

Her true form is the giant yellow egg that minato seals,which is the same nyx that appeared in the past.

It's the official P3P fanbook that states this.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 26, 2013)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> yes, she does.
> 
> Her true form is the giant yellow egg that minato seals,which is the same nyx that appeared in the past.
> 
> It's the official P3P fanbook that states this.



Can you show me the fanbook statement? nowhere i search for this says that she appears in her true form in persona 3


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2013)

I see you posting this

I see no

scan or translation

I'm waiting.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

Meanwhile Nyx in Persona 1 as the Night Queen.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE5fEaB39RE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

Dark Evangel said:


> I would also like to point out that Nyx got her ass kicked by the Persona 1 cast in the Snow Queen Quest.



Considering how above the Persona 1 team is in comparison to SEES and the Investigation team.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm taking the official fanbook that the guy said and see about that now 


EDIT:

Night queen is sexy,ohwait


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

Who needs fanbook bullshit when you have in series feats?


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 26, 2013)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> yes, she does.
> 
> Her true form is the giant yellow egg that minato seals,which is the same nyx that appeared in the past.
> 
> It's the *official P3P fanbook* that states this.


Not calling you a liar bro, but you should probably present some hard evidence about the thing in bold, lest you end up being ridiculed like the Getbacker Deceptor


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

I mean what does a enemy whose best thing was trying to bring down the moon, Majora's Mask style compare to a guy who embodies the darkness of humanity and fucks with the universe and rewrites history just to troll one guy? I mean in series he resides in a dimension where the EP team whipped the ass of the avatar of YOG-SOTHOH.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 26, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Who needs fanbook bullshit when you have in series feats?



Agreed,also he is claiming that the "golden egg" that minato seals if the true nyx itself,but ist not nyx.


Nya>Persona 3 and 4

And she was defeated tatsuya solos ._.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 26, 2013)

How about that. Tatsuya summons apollo stops the time and shot a nuclear based atack on them?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

And that Maki is like the closest thing to an enlightened Persona user as per Tatsuya scenario. Which is not the same as getting something trite like the Universe arcana. It's literally to the point you can pop in and out of the said dimension through your dreams.

And Tatsuya has talent to be that. Hell, he's the most experienced Persona user in the series. Period.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

> Tatsuya brings demon Shiori in front of Igor, who apologises, saying she is beyond his area of expertise: he can expel the demon's consciousness from Shiori's body and return it to the collective unconscious, but he cannot restore her own consciousness. The soul of JOKER users can be saved, depending on the degree it has been captured by the Persona, but unfortunately, Shiori's heart has been cut off from her body. There may still be a way though: the fragments of Shiori's self are scattered throughout the domain of collective unconscious known as Kadath Mandala, the place where Personae and demons sleep and the uppermost domain of the abyss Philemon and the Crawling Chaos inhabit. Tatsuya's other self, his Persona, also comes from Kadath or, in other words, the place where the image of the gods from legends is born. Persona users of old who understood the power of their dreams and could visit the world of the collective unconscious also called it the domain of visions.
> 
> At Tatsuya's renewed plea, Igor states that surprisingly many parts are needed - recognising the physical world, the perception, knowledge, memories needed to diferentiate others from oneself. The impulses and emotions, wisdom and perseverance needed to acknowledge one's inner world. Moreover, usually even integration into the self of a suppressed complex is something crucial. Heading towards Kadath, they can gather the remains of Shiori's heart in order to restore her to her true self or...Igor is interrupted by an impatient Tatsuya who wants to find out a way to reach the mandala. Igor will open the door, but he warns the boy that the mental energy of humans is now flowing in the form of shadows and Philemon's power is severely weakened. Nevertheless, how can Tatsuya gain the same power as the Persona users who travelled to the world of the collective unconscious? He already has great talent as a Persona user. If one has enough practise, then through their dreams they'll be able to open the door to the depths of their heart; Sonomura Maki was one of these people. However, that takes time. Back then, Shiori's heart was broken into thousands of pieces that scattered throughout the realm of the collective unconscious.





Correction, it's more deeper than that.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2013)

Most experienced user is Carter

dat lovecraft


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 26, 2013)

Ah, by the way, if I didn't make it obvious, Tatsuya annihilates.

And the maker of this thread is butthurt rofl


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Mar 26, 2013)

Dark Evangel said:


> People on Atlus forums and gamefaqs.



Gamefaqs
> Minato is stronger than Hitoshura

Atlus forums
> YHVH isn't the "Great Will".


----------

